# cardboard colorbar



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Pretty simple Pretty cheap

You should be able to find everything in your town, but if you do need to order anything it is easy to find and easy to order


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## ceez6d5 (Aug 27, 2007)

cool topic more info please


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 26 2011, 03:36 PM~20187207
> *Pretty simple Pretty cheap
> 
> You should be able to find everything in your town, but if you do need to order anything it is easy to find and easy to order
> ...


you can make a box from scrap plastic or hobby shop plastic


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 26 2011, 03:36 PM~20187207
> *Pretty simple Pretty cheap
> 
> You should be able to find everything in your town, but if you do need to order anything it is easy to find and easy to order
> ...


post more details about that circuit board


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Circuit board is a $10 dollar kit made by vellmen (called a low voltage color organ) I'll post model number when I get home you gotta put it together. then you just gotta wire up some lights 

Costs about $60-70 bucks for the first one but you"ll end up with extra miscalaneous parts that will come in handy for the next ones you make and will cut the cost down.

the kit even comes with a adjustment knob


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:h5: im a cheap ass...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 26 2011, 05:19 PM~20187855
> *Circuit board is a $10 dollar kit made by vellmen (called a low voltage color organ) I'll post model number when I get home you gotta put it together. then you just gotta wire up some lights
> 
> Costs about $60-70 bucks for the first one but you"ll end up with extra miscalaneous parts that will come in handy for the next ones you make and will cut the cost down.
> ...


nice


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

color bar topic watch out, theres a new player in town.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 26 2011, 06:50 PM~20188407
> *color bar topic watch out, theres a new player in town.
> *


 Hows it goin man :wave:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

velleman color organ kit

model number mk114


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

http://www.vellemanusa.com/us/enu/product/view/?id=350689#


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 26 2011, 10:39 PM~20190190
> *Hows it goin man  :wave:
> *



Things are cool, good work on the bar lite. Does it come pre sodier just add bulbs?


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 27 2011, 07:52 AM~20191306
> *Things are cool, good work on the bar lite. Does it come pre sodier just add bulbs?
> *


x2 and any step by step info :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 27 2011, 07:52 AM~20191306
> *Things are cool, good work on the bar lite. Does it come pre sodier just add bulbs?
> *


 its a simple solder kit takes about an hour comes with step by step instructions

I found the kit in stock at one of my local electronic stores 

call around your local electronic stores and ask em if they have the velleman kits


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

video


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

CUSTOM!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 26 2011, 04:36 PM~20187207
> *Pretty simple Pretty cheap
> 
> You should be able to find everything in your town, but if you do need to order anything it is easy to find and easy to order
> ...


You're a goddamn genius!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 1 2011, 08:58 AM~20234598
> *You're a goddamn genius!
> *


x2 I wonder where to get the lense from.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 1 2011, 11:50 PM~20241055
> *x2  I wonder where to get the lense from.
> *


stained glass store, the one in forest park should have them or hobby lobby


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Alright! Thanks for sharing the knowledge. 

You should post a *step by step* on where to get and how to put it together so that others can do the same. Not everyone can afford $350 for a repop. You'll help a lot of young riders out.


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 2 2011, 09:02 PM~20245139
> *Alright!  Thanks for sharing the knowledge.
> 
> You should post a step by step on where to get and how to put it together so that others can do the same. Not everyone can afford $350 for a repop.  You'll help a lot of young riders out.
> *


heres where I bought mine,still need to get the bulbs
http://store.qkits.com/moreinfo.cfm/MK114


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## O.G. Bobby Johnson (Mar 4, 2011)

please post a video.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 1 2011, 11:50 PM~20241055
> *x2  I wonder where to get the lense from.
> *


hit me up we got them at a low cost (626) 252-1350 5.00 -10.00 2"x24" bad ass lenses


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G. Bobby Johnson_@Apr 2 2011, 11:06 PM~20245624
> *please post a video.
> *


please do! :wow:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Apr 4 2011, 09:44 AM~20255094
> *hit me up we got them at a low cost (626) 252-1350 5.00 -10.00 2"x24" bad ass lenses
> *


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT. great topic Scoob! IDK bout using the carboard box for the case but the rest is a great thread :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

What kind of bulbs? Just 12v led's? How many and what colors are on the og color bars?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 4 2011, 01:52 PM~20256060
> *TTT. great topic Scoob! IDK bout using the carboard box for the case but the rest is a great thread :thumbsup:
> *


x2. a customer fiberglass one would give it that new school flavor.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 4 2011, 10:52 AM~20256060
> *TTT. great topic Scoob! IDK bout using the carboard box for the case but the rest is a great thread :thumbsup:
> *


X2 bending up a metal box would be really easy


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 4 2011, 06:28 PM~20259051
> *What kind of bulbs?  Just 12v led's?    How many and what colors are on the og color bars?
> *


be more bad ass to use RGB leds


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 4 2011, 05:28 PM~20259051
> *What kind of bulbs?  Just 12v led's?    How many and what colors are on the og color bars?
> *


Ya, what he said!!!
Btw great topic... This topic is like when you learn a magician's tricks and illusions


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Apr 4 2011, 09:54 AM~20255175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are these lens"s called and where can i buy them by the roll


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Apr 5 2011, 07:49 PM~20268979
> *what are these lens"s called and where can i buy them by the roll
> *


call angel from martinez-restoration (626) 252-1350 clear are 5.00 and color are 10.00 2"x24" long color bar strips


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

no video of one of these in action yet?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

To the top scooby dooby doo


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

what lights did you use? clearer pics? and video?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

id like to see a video .. but i doubt they dance like Sammys bars .. his are beautiful and worth the $250-300 imho .. 

no reason to go cheap on things with our cars .. these might be fun to use in the trunk or somethin but even then id have sammy build custom since he does it so well


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

What are these like them lava neon lights they used to sell at autozone?


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

What are these like them lava neon lights they used to sell at autozone?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

angel1954 said:


> call angel from martinez-toration (626) 252-1350 clear are 5.00 and color are 10.00 2"x24" long color bar strips


2" x 24" is $10.00? daaaaaaaaaaaaaamnnnnnnnnn i can do cheeper if IF you buy bigger, or more then 1 person wantin more?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

home made -home stereo color nar made by....................me http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=oF_jRLFlq2Q

home stereo........not car.........


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Cool...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

What type of bulbs are those? LED's?


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

bought this one a while back, $69. works great, good adjustability and up to 5 channels. 
only takes a couple of hours to solder it together. 










http://www.xkitz.com/index.php?main...s_id=8&zenid=716b18a88b5c6cbaac4c45b6740e6044


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

O could use that kit for a couple of things  is it 12 volt powered


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

scooby said:


> Pretty simple Pretty cheap
> 
> You should be able to find everything in your town, but if you do need to order anything it is easy to find and easy to order


Truly unreal !! i'm sold on the idea !!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

here's a couple of pics Scooby sent me last night
















I'll let him explain.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

its a framed pic in my art gallery it has a full working stereo with colorbar, illuminated gauges, functioning clock etc. its loud and bumps


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

WOW , lm jumping on this kit & I know just what to house it in?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i came in here to talk shit but that looks pretty fucking dope


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

King Of Rimz said:


> here's a couple of pics Scooby sent me last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Badass!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

cool, someone make me one for like 50 bucks shipped


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

To the top for a good topic


----------

